# Planning to have a baby after marrying my fiance after the coronavirus issues are more safe (type 1 diabetic for nearly 20 years now)



## Ditsy daisy (Jan 27, 2021)

hi I was just wondering what happens when you become a new mum to your first child? I've never had good control over my diabetes I struggle because of other issues mental health and physical issues. Because of these issues I feel it might be tricky juggling everything. Is there any support in the uk to help people like me when the time comes? I talked to my fiance about a live in nanny but it doesn't seem an option because of the size of flat we'd have. Are there any other help options out there? Thanks and any advice I would be grateful


----------



## grovesy (Jan 27, 2021)

Ditsy daisy said:


> hi I was just wondering what happens when you become a new mum to your first child? I've never had good control over my diabetes I struggle because of other issues mental health and physical issues. Because of these issues I feel it might be tricky juggling everything. Is there any support in the uk to help people like me when the time comes? I talked to my fiance about a live in nanny but it doesn't seem an option because of the size of flat we'd have. Are there any other help options out there? Thanks and any advice I would be grateful


There are pre conceptual services for Diabetics at most hospitals.


----------



## Ditsy daisy (Jan 27, 2021)

grovesy said:


> There are pre conceptual services for Diabetics at most hospitals.


Ah ok maybe I'll ask my diabetic nurse about it thankyou


----------



## Ditsy daisy (Jan 27, 2021)

grovesy said:


> There are pre conceptual services for Diabetics at most hospitals.


It won't be until a few years time probably but I just wonder to myself how do diabetics cope with their energy levels with a child?I always feel quite tired. I suppose there are nurseries if you work and you can put them in a cot at home or play pen when you are doing injections or other things like toilet to keep them safe. I've just been looking it up on net for ideas. My main worries are tiredness, and toilet frequently and sometimes I can get a bit off days with mental health but I suppose you can get support from other people when time comes. Anyway I've been coping not too bad with my mental health lately.


----------



## Inka (Jan 28, 2021)

@Ditsy daisy When you’re diabetic, you need to have a very good HbA1C before getting pregnant - below 48. You also need to keep strict control throughout pregnancy. Pregnancy increases insulin resistance and your insulin needs can change dramatically.

You don’t get help after your baby is born and home - well, no more help than any other new mum. If your mental health issues would affect your ability to care for a child then that would be something to talk to your MH team about. 

If your diabetic control is poor, then pregnancy isn’t a good idea until it’s improved. This is due to the risks to the baby.


----------

